# Marco Uccellini (1603 or 1610 till 1680)



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Marco Uccellini *(1603 or 1610 - December 1680), Italian baroque violinist and composer, was born into a noble and ecclesiastical family at Forlimpopoli. Forli in Italy. He may have studied at the seminary at Assisi in the early 1630s and begun his musical education there under the director, violinist Giovanni Battista Buonamente.

Uccellini was Master of Music at the Este Court in Modena from 1641 - 1662, and Leader at the cathedral there from 1647 till 1665.
When a new duke acceded, Uccellini lost his position but was soon re-employed, this time as Master of Music at the Farnese Court in Parma until his death in 1680.

Marco Uccellini was highly valued, and well paid for the time; he is an important figure in the development of violin technique, and his work is thought to have influenced Schmelzer, Biber and Walther.

To quote Wiki:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Uccellini
- 'His sonatas for violin and continuo contributed to the development of an idiomatic style of writing for the violin (including virtuosic runs, leaps and forays into high positions).'


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There's a collection of his violin sonatas on YouTube. I'm listening now, and they are 'to-die-for' in their lyrical and sensitive beauty.






Marco Uccellini Violin Sonatas

1. Sonatas Op 4: Sonata quarta detta 'La Hortensia virtuosa' 0:00
2. Sonatas Op 4: Sonata seconda detta "La Luciminia contenta"
3. Sonatas Op 4: Sonata overo Toccata quinta detta "La Laura rilucente"
4. Sonatas Op 4: Sonata nova
5. Sonate Op 5: Sonata quarta 16:36
6. Sonate, Op 5: Sonata terza
7. Sonate, Op 5: Sonata ottava
8. Sonate, Op. 5: Sonata quinta
9. Sonate, Op 5: Sonata decima
10. Sonate, Op 5: Sonata prima
11. Sonata Op. 9/1: Sinfonia prima 47:22
12. Compositioni armoniche, Op. 7: Sonata prima 50:34
13. Compositioni armoniche, Op. 7: Sonata seconda

Lucy van Dael Violin
Bob van Asoeren Harpsichord, organ
Toyohiko Satoh Liuto-attiorbato
Jaap ter Linden Violoncello


----------

